# Can anyone help me with a Rena Aquacube 50?



## peaches (15 Jan 2009)

I have bought one of these, half price as they are old stock, but it has no instructions.  Does anyone know how the filter works and what goes in which compartment (there are 4).

Thank you!


----------



## Themuleous (15 Jan 2009)

It would help if you could post some pics of the tank and equipment.

Sam


----------



## peaches (15 Jan 2009)

View from top under the lid



front view




back of pack of crystal media


----------



## Themuleous (16 Jan 2009)

I suspect the different compartments are for different media, i.e. course sponge, fine sponge, filter floss and carbon.  If it were me, I'd fill two with course sponge and the other two with fine sponge 

Sam


----------



## vauxhallmark (16 Jan 2009)

Heheh, tried googling it, and just came up with all the posts you've put on forums asking for info   !

Sorry!

Mark


----------



## peaches (16 Jan 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> I suspect the different compartments are for different media, i.e. course sponge, fine sponge, filter floss and carbon.  If it were me, I'd fill two with course sponge and the other two with fine sponge
> 
> Sam



The second compartment for the left is just full of that solid sponge one huge piece, about a foot long.  The first compartment is empty but has sort of baffles down the side and I think this is the compartment maybe for a heater, but this is also the compartment that the water goes into.  The third compartment is the one that the crystal packet was in.  This is just a tiny lump of wadding which looks like its impregnated with something, its about the size of a creme egg so it doesnt really fill the compartment.  The last compartment as 2 star things in, and is the outflow.  I have found the stars in one or two online stores, in some places they are almost Â£20 for a pack of 20.

If you look at the third pic down there is a small illustration of how the filter might look.  I would leave the sponge where it is, because its the only compartment where it fits.  

So from the left we would have inlet with heater, sponge, crystal thing then stars.  Where would you put the filter floss?  in with the crystal thing?

These are the stars:
http://www.cheappetproducts.net/RENA_FI ... 45486.html

This is the crystal
http://www.aquamania.co.uk/product.asp? ... &PT_ID=237

How would you assemble it?  Help please??


----------



## BINKSY1973 (16 Jan 2009)

Ok looks loike to me from the picture on the box, not very clear though, that the 1st compartment has the heater in

2nd compartment that large sponge, yes i would keep that.

3rd comparment yes maybe some filter floss, i would not bother with the crystal.

4th comparment looks like maybe some kind of pump in the bottom here, and yes the stars, i would buy a box and fill it up.

  This is just my opinion from what i can see in the picture though, hows the water get to and from the tank?


     Cheers Gordon.


----------



## peaches (16 Jan 2009)

Thanks, I will try that.

Looking at the first picture, the water should go into the filter from the left hand compartment as there are slots in it.  It should come out with the spray bar on the right hand side.  There is a transparent tube which connects to the spray bar, but I cant see if it connects to anything else or just feeds from the last compartment.

I am going to get it down on the floor again and have a real good look inside using a torch!


----------



## peaches (17 Jan 2009)

It seems to be missing a pump!  Im waiting for the shop to get back to me, but feeling really down about the whole thing.  Wish I hadnt bought it.  If the shop cant supply one I will have to ask them to substitute something else.


----------



## BINKSY1973 (17 Jan 2009)

peaches said:
			
		

> It seems to be missing a pump!



     Ahhhhh what a pain.

        Just remember you need to be looking at 10 times turn over, so the pump if it had been there may off needed upgrading anyway. 


      Cheers Gordon.


----------



## peaches (18 Jan 2009)

Thank you everyone who has responded.

Actually I just found out the tank is called Rena BioCube 50     Red faces all round.  The shop is ordering me one of the original pumps, but I would be grateful if anyone could suggest a suitable pump for me to buy in the meantime to get started.   It needs to fit in a small compartment, probably not more than 3 inches square!

The pet shop said it might be 2 weeks and I dont think I can stand to look at it, next to my favourite armchair without it being at least set up with some plants in and cycling.  Also I have 3 other tanks and can add some used media to speed things up a bit.

I found someone on a reef forum who had substituted the pump for a maxijet 750 but I wondered if this would be overkill for this little tank if Im not using it as a reef.  Suggestions are gratefully received ...


----------

